# Gallego: Susurro



## riT

Cómo se dice en gallego "susurro"?


----------



## jazyk

Probably sussurro.


----------



## riT

Se dice "Murmurio".


----------



## Outsider

¿No serán sinónimos?


----------



## jonquiliser

Murmurio ou rumor. Susurro é castelán. A ortografía do galego normativo non coñece as consoantes dobres.


----------



## jazyk

Eu não sei nada de galego, mas se susurro existe em espanhol e sussurro, em português, por que sussurro não pode existir em galego? Este dicionário inclui-o, não sei se o faz bem: http://www.elpais.com/traductor/idiomas/espanol-gallego


----------



## jonquiliser

Pensei que era un castelanismo. Tampouco ven no dicionario da RAG. Pode ser que exista sen ser castelanismo, pero a escritura sería "susurro", nunca con dous eses. Logo nolo dirán os galegos.


----------



## DarkOmen

Podería ser susurro, non estou seguro a verdade, pero en ningún caso sussurro


----------



## DarkOmen

Susurro = murmurio, borboriño
Susurrar = murmurar, rosmar, moumear, muiñar, borboriñar


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu, que son galego falante, nunca ouvín nin usei outra cousa que _murmurio_ (no meu idiolecto, _marmurio_). A palabra "susurro" é española e será portuguesa, pero non galega. Como verbo, ademais de _murmuriar_ (_sic_, con /i/) (no meu idiolecto _marmuriar_), uso _rosmar_ e _borboriñar_ (esta menos e máis ben para ruído de auga, árbores), e teño sentido máis dunha vez _moumear_.
_Susurro_ e _susurrar_ non son palabras galegas.


----------



## jazyk

> A palabra "susurro" é española e será portuguesa, pero non galega.


Por que será? Tem dúvidas? http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=sussurrar http://priberam.com/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=sussurrar

É estranho que o galego não a tenha, já que em francês há susurrer, em italiano sussurrare, em romeno susura e até em inglês susurrate, todas provenientes do latim susurrare.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Referíame a que en todas estas linguas susurrar é un cultismo mui recente (s. XVI-XVII), non é palabra patrimonial en ningunha lingua románica.


----------

